# PuttiePie in new PUPPZZANG, 2 CUTE!!



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok here are some of the outfits we got yesterday, thanks to PuttiePie for being such an angel and modelling all these for us. xx00x0xx00x...

more...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are so cute!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

a-dor-able!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW!!! I love them!!! Now I'm sorry I only ordered one dress!!!!









PuttiePie is such a great Model! What a sweetheart she is!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Hope you like them...we LOVE them...PUPPYZZANG for LIFE!!LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL patient, poor Puttie, but HEY she looks FAB dahling! 

I want that plaid jacket and well hehe maybe i will order it! I'm afraid with the sizing though. What website did you order it from ? I know puppyzzand asian website, but what about the US one? What sizes did you get and how big is Puttie? 

Petunia is 3 pounds and Tiffany is 4.5 so what sizing would I get those 2? 

Andrea

Andrea


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh Puttie princess of pupzzannngggg. We love those dresses and the model!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, very cute & your little model is even cuter.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Holy crap! Those pictures are all just too cute for words


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, Nanci, I'm going to tell on you and Puttie.

These two have been having fun with these clothes for two days. Nanci would hold up a dress and ask Puttie if she wanted to put it on to go see "Daddy". Puttie would bark and dance around, and Nanci would laugh.
I think Puttie is enjoying her new clothes as much as Nanci is. 

If I'm correct, there were ten new outfits in this order. It's hard to believe Nanci got so many cute things for such a cheap price.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Nanci she is so adorable. And obviously having a very good time. I bet you have a ball dressing her in all of her pretty clothes.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

They are great pictures - the outfits are adorable!...............Pat


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, you're killing me!! Those outfits are totally TDF!! She looks adorable in them, too!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Those outfits are adorable!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Nanci, Puttie looks ravishing in her new outfits














and she sure seems to be enjoying showing them all off, what a cutie she really is


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love every outfit! Ellie loves to get dresses in the mail and I swear she knows they are hers









Cathy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's so cute - she looks like she's dancing in her pretty new clothes. She looks like Sherlock Holmes in her Burberry-like plaid!!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Lillibelle , Daisy and Bunny foufou are reconsidering their commitment to be nudists.









Miss Puttie is a beautiful model, having watched her on webcam I know Miss Puttie loves to dress up. Nanci you are so lucky to have a furbaby that loves fashion. I loved her in each and every outfit and can't decide which she looks cutest in. But I do have to say her old striped sweater is still the outfit that makes me smile the most.


Love from The New Hampshire Mutt Association


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! What a fabulous supermodel Miss Puttie is!

Puppy Zzang heaven!























Andrea, I'll pm you with the links to the websites since this is the Picture Posts section.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww so cute I love all her outfits! Way too precious! Especially since I love pink. Her double topknots are way too cute on her. Ok I'm shutting up already. She really is way too cute though!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I forgot something, I am jealous my babies refuse to ware clothes. Which we are in Florida that might have something to do with it







Tooooooo Hot down here for clothes......







Miss Puttie needs to give mine modeling lessons.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Nanci - Puttie looks ADORABLE!!!!!! I LOVE all of those outfits - she is SUCH a doll and a GREAT model!!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

how cute!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nanci , Puttie Pie is a breathtaking glamour model . I LOVE , LOVE , LOVE the clothes , I can get Puppy ZZang here in Australia and will definitely place an order . Sarah


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thread cleaned, even my own comments, let get this back on track


Joe


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

PuttiePie, you are an adorable, skilled model!

ginny


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW...adorable


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

PuttiePie is to die for ... what a fabulous new wardrobe, and what a precious model!!














Smooches to you both!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh my goodness she is so patient & good natured about all those clothes & the modeling!! You have got some really cute clothes & an absolutely adorable furbaby!</span>


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*SQUEAL*

I just LOVE her! Could she get any cuter or sweeter?! You picked some of the stuff I've had my eye on from PuppyZzang. Her outfits look great on her...and she knows it!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww, Puttie looks just too cute








I love all those clothes, what a lucky little girl


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Simply beautiful!


----------

